# Double Bevel Miter Saw



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello all, I am remodeling my basement and I have been borrowing my dad's miter saw. I've been looking to buy my own since I'm tired of borrowing his. I've been looking online at the dewalt brand for saws. I see that to get a double bevel I'd have to pay about 100 or more than the single bevel one i'm looking at.

I am not going to use it all the time as I am just a dyi doing my basement. So for those who use have used a double and a single maybe you could help me out.

What are the pros and cons of each. Are there certain cuts you can't make because it only bevels one way? Or is the double bevel just for convenience?

I've had good luck with the dewalt drills I have bought, so I naturally looked at them for saws. Any recommendation over the dewalt saws? 


Thanks for your help in advance
Jason


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

jburchill said:


> Hello all, I am remodeling my basement and I have been borrowing my dad's miter saw. I've been looking to buy my own since I'm tired of borrowing his. I've been looking online at the dewalt brand for saws. I see that to get a double bevel I'd have to pay about 100 or more than the single bevel one i'm looking at.
> 
> I am not going to use it all the time as I am just a dyi doing my basement. So for those who use have used a double and a single maybe you could help me out.
> 
> ...


HI Jason - For DIY work and infrequent use, IMO, a double bevel is not worth the extra money, matter of fact, I also think deWalt is a bit of overkill. 
Hitachi saws are relatively inexpensive compared to the deWalt and Bosch and are fully capable of finish work. Dual compounds are nice in that you can just switch the head to match bevels... I always have to stop and think about how to position a piece but for the $100 or so difference, I guess I can put up with it... you're milage may vary on that. :whistling2:
For what you're doing, you may want to take a look at the 7-1/4" sliding compounds. Sears has one that is getting some pretty good reviews and I think it is going for around $100 plus or minus. Big advantage here is 7-1/4 blades are dirt cheap and you can get them in virtually any tooth configuration concievable. I'm not sure of the capacity though, I think you would want something that would at least put a 45* on 2x4 stock, the 2" dimension anyway.


----------



## kram (Sep 29, 2010)

jburchill said:


> Hello all, I am remodeling my basement and I have been borrowing my dad's miter saw. I've been looking to buy my own since I'm tired of borrowing his. I've been looking online at the dewalt brand for saws. I see that to get a double bevel I'd have to pay about 100 or more than the single bevel one i'm looking at.
> 
> I am not going to use it all the time as I am just a dyi doing my basement. So for those who use have used a double and a single maybe you could help me out.
> 
> ...


Jason, 

I just spent the last couple weeks researching miter saws like crazy...7-1/4", 10", 12"....sliding, non-sliding....single vs double bevel. Read a ton of Amazon, Lowes, HomeDepot, Sears & different woodworking forum reviews.

After all that I settled on a cheaper saw (Hitachi 10" non-sliding, single bevel). It's basic, but I dont need much else. The saw was incredibly cheap on sale at Lowe's & should serve me just fine. Get's very high marks on the Amazon reviews. My reasons for going this route are similar to what you mentioned...I'm a DIY'r, don't want to borrow someone else's & just want to use it for small projects at the house. I didnt see the need for too many bells & whistles with my intended use.

With that said, the DeWalts & Makita's felt the most substantial & well built to me, the Bosch saws as well. If I had the funds I might have sprung for the 10" DeWalt...


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a Hitachi a few weeks ago & have no complaints at all so far. I like quality tools, but i don't like paying what they cost, so I buy used from Fleebal, CL or Pawn Shops, or buy reconditioned online. Got the Hitachi 12" dual compound for around $206 shipped from BigSkyTools, but through FleeBay as it was cheaper than direct from the site. http://bigskytool.com/Saws___c332.aspx Hope that's okay to post a link to a tool store. I wanted a 12" to do 45's on 2x6's & crosscut 2X8's. 10"ers you can get for ~$100


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

kram said:


> Jason,
> 
> I just spent the last couple weeks researching miter saws like crazy...7-1/4", 10", 12"....sliding, non-sliding....single vs double bevel. Read a ton of Amazon, Lowes, HomeDepot, Sears & different woodworking forum reviews.
> 
> ...


Hi Kram - you won't regret that Hitachi, I've used one for about 3 years in the woodshop. Just needed more cross cut so went with a slider. Still have the Hitachi. Light enough to throw in the trunk and take over to my sons whenever he needs something or out in the yard when I don't want to travel back and forth to the shop. Still stays dead accurate. Great little saw.:thumbsup:


----------

